# check me out!



## Ka24detimase (Oct 5, 2014)

sup nissan dudes. new to the thread but not new to threads. just picked up a ricky rube 2000 altima se with the ka24de and has some stuff already going down with it. already did the front breaks no one cares aboot that. ive got aftermarket headers and aftermarket exhaust that came with the car. i dont know what kind of headers it has, but they dont look like they line up with the head. also there is a tiny hole where the 02 sensor is, and there is a bubble weld like i said earlier...that being said, there is a hole from where the pcv valve is supposed to breath to the intake. it has an aftergarbagemarket SPECTRE intake system with it. i just replaced the MAF yesterday on it, and while doing that, i decide to look at what kind of exhaust i have. says magnaflow bud when i look at the connecting pipe i see welding. so i jiggle it. breaks immediately. so now im running this new MAF with no muffler, its reading p0100, p300, p1126, p0171(two times). the car will run, no matter what, but at the stoplight the car will just cut off. ill try to start it again and have to feather the pedal for it to go. the car has no problem going when i mash the gas. i just dont understand why the muffler itself would have such an impact on the way the car will idle. i have the negative terminal off right now to reset the computer but i would definitely like some nissan enthusiasts inputs on whats going on or what anyone thinks would be going on or if anyone else has had this same problem or something similar. thinking about getting obx headers, obx exhaust (entire kit) and thinking about either getting the stock airbox to remaster whatever went wrong when i replaced it. i have more detailed details just let me know what else you need to know. please someone help me before i sell it for 500 or wrap it around a telephone pole!!!!!!!!!>


----------

